# Sim card location



## arts711 (Feb 24, 2019)

Has anyone found where the sim card is or even if we can change it to something like google fi or something after the one complimentary year is up?

Thanks!


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

I heard that the SIM card is soldered and not easy to switch out. Also, I'm pretty sure switching to your own service provider/plan is not as easy as just swapping the SIM. You would still be limited in the data that the car uses unless the computer is reprogrammed.


----------

